# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Reinier van Arkel groep (Herlaarhof, Vught)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Reinier van Arkel groep (Herlaarhof, centrum voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie)
Boxtelseweg 32
Vught

Bezoek de website van Reinier van Arkel groep


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Reinier van Arkel groep (Poli- en dagkliniek Herlaarhof).*

----------


## romymike

onze autistische zoon is op herlaarhof in behandeling zoals ze dat noemen.Wij willen dat hij een training "ik ben speciaal krijgt".Onze behandelcoordinator zegt dat Herlaarhof daar op dit moment geen geld voor heeft en daarom doen ze even niets.Dat noemen ze even,sinds 5 januari 2009 gebeurd er al weinig of niets.Er is wel regelmatig aangeboden hem op te nemen in de kliniek,maar iets anders is nooit aangeboden.Vreemde boel daar in Vught.

Gewoon schandalig,wie heeft hier ervaring mee of ook zoiets meegemaakt?

----------

